# Foam vs Bristle brush



## no_Wedge (Sep 10, 2011)

I am wondering what everyone uses for their finish coats, I can see with staining it shouldn't really matter much either way, but for coats like polyurethane I would think foam is better as the bristles can leave more streaks and dirt catches in them.
Anyone have opinions.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

No foam.

Synthetic bristles with water based.

Natural bristles with oil based.


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a Purdy. Never seems to fail


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

+1 on the Prudy's, those foams will screw you on finish coats with fish eye's.
They also have a synthetic china bristle out now, because most paint thinners these days will flair out natural like no tomorrow after the first use. Is it really too much to ask not to have all the water in paint thinner?

As far as brush marks go with the solvent based finishes, just put an even coat on, and always tip in the same direction with no starts or stops directly on the surface (gently lift the brush when in corners) and the leveling properties of the solvent based finishes works wonders. If you do somehow get dirt/dust on your final coat (most sand between all coats right?) once its cured out most times some fine steel wool does wonders.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If I have to brush oil base I like badger hair brushes.












 







.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I used to use foam but got lots of bubbles. Now I do wipe on and get none.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Only spray

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Only use FOAM ROLLERS for all coats of OIL BASED POLY WHY? 

I get a spray like finish on our products.

DO NOT need a spray area for final coats.

FAST 

Easy clean up.

Rollers are the only way to go for us. Our pieces are long (8ʻ) and I 

have to avoid dry spots and drying.

Our technique includes one final pass from end to end and 

on wider pieces a wet pass on whole surface . 

Slower application speed will not allow the poly to blend/flow with 

itself at laps. 

Practice with any applicator is a must, even using multiple methods on 

one piece is something to consider.

Getting poly on as fast as possible is the way to go. Do not over brush 

and get to the point where you can say "good enough" other words -

donʻt mess with it.

I will always use foam, but this is my choice for my applications.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> Only spray


I've sprayed many oil base finishes and its tricky to apply. It's a heavy bodied finish and difficult to apply without getting runs. It takes practice with thinning and technique. For the inexperienced making up a wipe on version is pretty fail safe.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I've sprayed many oil base finishes and its tricky to apply. It's a heavy bodied finish and difficult to apply without getting runs. It takes practice with thinning and technique. For the inexperienced making up a wipe on version is pretty fail safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant that I only spray... I occasionally rub stain in with a pad for blotchy prone lumber but that's still not a brush, lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> I meant that I only spray... I occasionally rub stain in with a pad for blotchy prone lumber but that's still not a brush, lol


I was referring to an oil base polyurethane finish. For an oil base stain I wipe on.












 







.


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

I only wipe on stain unless it's in a tight spot


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have used cotton rags to wipe on stains and finishes. I HATE cleaning brushes; and like General Finishes wipe on products. That being said, I have recently started experimenting with Analine dyes and find that foam brushes work ok for application.


----------

